# Getting Marimo Moss Ball and Nerite Snail Today!!! Names?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody,

WARNING: Alot of questions to follow.....and um...excitedness?(is that a word?????...)

So today, after a week or two of deciding whether to get a Nerite snail, i have decided to get one (although Honeycomb has been in that tank for almost 2 years, we will see how that goes)!!!!! Any ideas for names? I will be getting it in a couple of hours. I already have a large amount of alage growing in the tank for it, along with alage wafers. I was thinking about adding shrimp also, but have decided it would stress my Betta because of all the new tankmates. I will be going to Petco, because my Petsmart does not carry Nerite snails. I was thinking about a moss ball (i have a 10 gal.) , but i have NEVER had live plants, and NEVER use my aquarium light because the tank is next to a window(yah i know, stupid me). Would it benefit my tank, snail and betta? Would it serve the same purpose of ridding the water of nitrates like other aquatic plants? I really just like the look of it, but i am also curious what i could do to my tank. Also, how would you introduce it? Do you have to do any matnence on it?


Thanks everybody, I am SO excited!!!!!:-D:lol:;-)


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Carl the snail sounds interesting to me 

Adding on a question to this post, I'm getting marimo balls and was wondering if having a nerite snail with the marimo moss ball would be alright?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I got my moss balls from ebay..they are small so I got three of them. I soaked them for a week in tap water and for a couple of days alot of dirt did come out of them so I think its a good idea to soak them after you get them before adding them to the tank. I just added mine a few days ago and I dont get to much light, just and over head ceiling light and little natural sunlight coming in though the window. I dont turn on the hood light cause its been so hot here and dont want to over heat the water. Anyway they are still looking good. Perseus checks them out every now and then so cute !


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Sprinkles55 said:


> Carl the snail sounds interesting to me
> 
> Adding on a question to this post, I'm getting marimo balls and was wondering if having a nerite snail with the marimo moss ball would be alright?


Cute! I have the exact same question...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

UPDATE: I wil be getting the snail and the moss ball tomorrow -still not sure about moss ball


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I got my moss balls from ebay..they are small so I got three of them. I soaked them for a week in tap water and for a couple of days alot of dirt did come out of them so I think its a good idea to soak them after you get them before adding them to the tank. I just added mine a few days ago and I dont get to much light, just and over head ceiling light and little natural sunlight coming in though the window. I dont turn on the hood light cause its been so hot here and dont want to over heat the water. Anyway they are still looking good. Perseus checks them out every now and then so cute !


Thanks, a lot of great info!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A single moss ball will not do an amazing job at absorbing toxins. It will be better than nothing, but you may not even notice a change. 
They should be fine in your light though!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> A single moss ball will not do an amazing job at absorbing toxins. It will be better than nothing, but you may not even notice a change.
> They should be fine in your light though!


Thanks! How should i acclimate them? Should i keep them in the cup they come in and then "quarantine" the moss ball??
Any special care? Thanks!

SO excited!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's in a cup, I wouldn't bother QTing it. I never acclimate plants (though apparently some people do). I just throw everything in. The only thing I do before is run everything under the tap in not hot/not cold water. But that's usually to get rid of snails, so again, in a cup it may not matter.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> If it's in a cup, I wouldn't bother QTing it. I never acclimate plants (though apparently some people do). I just throw everything in. The only thing I do before is run everything under the tap in not hot/not cold water. But that's usually to get rid of snails, so again, in a cup it may not matter.


Thanks! I can't wait!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I think a sanil named Zeek would be cute.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

XD Zeek is so cute! I think i might name it that!

Its name should be: Zeke or Zeek-Carl lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Zayn for a snail name


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Zayn for a snail name


lol i luv it! Are you a directioner?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> lol i luv it! Are you a directioner?


LOL you bet I am  <3

Are you?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> LOL you bet I am  <3
> 
> Are you?


Why is that even a question...DUH!!!!!

<3 Zayn and Niall :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Why is that even a question...DUH!!!!!
> 
> <3 Zayn and Niall :-D


Haha 
I love them all. But Harry <3 and Niall<3 are my favorites.

POTATO! Haha okay now back to snails and moss balls xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> haha :d
> i love them all. But harry <3 and niall<3 are my favorites.
> 
> Potato! Haha okay now back to snails and moss balls xd


roflmao:-d


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok, so i got the moss ball, no snail, i have to special order one from petco, they were out of stock.

I just rinsed it in old tank water(i did a partial water change) and squeezed/ringed it out. Is this ok? i didn't have a Quarantine tank....I am worried now...

Here is the thread:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106844


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ok, so i got the moss ball, no snail, i have to special order one from petco, they were out of stock.
> 
> I just rinsed it in old tank water(i did a partial water change) and squeezed/ringed it out. Is this ok? i didn't have a Quarantine tank....I am worried now...
> 
> ...


Just put it in a container for about a week to QT in a sunny window. you don't need a tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Just put it in a container for about a week to QT in a sunny window. you don't need a tank.


:shock: ...its already in my tank......


----------

